# 2009 Typical 10 Big Boy



## WEBFOOTII (Jun 20, 2007)

Killed Saturday night Typical 10 with two kickers 147" Gross Score, over 210lbs. field dressed.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Congrats on really nice deer!!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

when i first read your post I thought it said "gross scored over 210" and i thought to myself.....bs! Then i re-read . Awesome buck, I'd be proud of him any day!


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Me counts 12 points! Nice deer!!


----------



## WEBFOOTII (Jun 20, 2007)

He does have twelve but I wish he was mainframe ten with two points that screwed my score so I am trying to foget them


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice Mule! That's what I'm talking about....


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Nice Deer!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

great buck congrats


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice buck..Congrats


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice Buck. Are you sure that you shot that deer? Did you get your Bad Boy Yet?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice buck there is not a deer hunter alive that would not be proud to hang that head on his wall....Congrats. big guy.....JIM.....


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Forget the score that is a beautiful deer. Too much these days folks worrywhat a deer will score but I got to be honest I'd love to have a buck with drop tines on a big rack. Congrats man.


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

awesome! real sweet mass on it too


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

great looking mature whitetail! congrats


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I wish I could get a pic of my buddies buck on here. Just a nice 8pt that scored in the 130's but it weighed 321lbs and field dressed at 267. Thing was a horse. I got a pic on my phone if someone wants to throw it up??


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

you can e-mail yourself a pix/text message from your phone. I would like to see a body that big.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...congrats!


----------

